# Identifying A Old Pocket Watch Movement



## plasmacow (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys, decided to use pocket watches, as I've found that I prefer them to normal wrist watches since working in a hospital. I recently picked up a rather nice looking watch from an auction, but so far my novice attempts to identify it have failed. Was wondering if all the sages in this forum could help me out with this one 

Attached are smaller pictures, the larger ones are avaliable from this link:


http://imgur.com/a


The Face










The Case










The inside of the case










Inner casing (same markings)










and finally, the movement










What I've been able to discern so far is the following:

The case is Sterling Silver, from Birmingham. The date letter seems to be a small "i" in a shield/oval. I'm guessing the year is 1883. The maker is J.W, not very relevant.

It is a key wound movement. The maker engraving on the movement is faded, and the best I can decipher it is TRADEMARK: PER_ _ E. I really can't tell what the other two letters are.

As an all round tinkerer new to this field of watches, I would really appreciate any feedback on this movement! Any tips on how to identify the characteristics of the watch (e.g. does it have a fusee, how many jewels, etc..)

If anyone wants more pictures of a specific part, just let me know.

Thanks for reading and (hopefully) sharing!

Neil


----------



## goddardbros (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a watch with a similar movement, and have been told that it resembles an early waltham pocket watch. Mine has the label 'swiss made' on the back of the movement, and so I believe mine is a swiss fake. Other than that I don't know.


----------

